# Ski Sundown - 2.27.11



## gmcunni (Feb 27, 2011)

*Date(s) Skied: *Ski Sundown

*Resort or Ski Area: *2.27.11

*Conditions: *sunny, warm, spring conditions	

*Report: *Funnest boring day I can recall.  Boring in that i did the exact same run over and over and over:

Ride Chair 2
Turn Right to Gunbarrel
Make a few turns
Get a little air off the leftover feature on skier's right
Ski Bumps
Ski Nastar course

repeat about 15 times.

managed to score my first Nastar gold  

Bumps were good too, preferred the lines to the left.


----------



## severine (Feb 27, 2011)

I saw you skiing the Nastar course. Heard your times announced a few times, too.  

B and I were at Sundown this afternoon with the kids. Both have now skied from the top to bottom--our daughter in her weekly program, and the little guy with the 2 of us. He's scary good. Last week was the first time he went up a lift at all--the one at Little Joe and later in the day to ski Big Bend. Today, he took lift 1 to the top and skied Tom's Treat>Papoose>Exhibition. Can do quick, small turns really well--and no fear, which scares me. I'm sure Brian'll have him in the Ex bumps next week. Apparently, our daughter dabbled in them today with her group. Guess I'll be the only non-bumper in the family.

Then I worked tonight covering a shift for someone. Got a bit crispy after dark, but there were good spots to be found. Deserted, so it was like having the mountain to myself.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 28, 2011)

Nice work on the gold Gary! I was wondering if the bumps had softened up in the warm weather. I would have liked to try them, but I was having a great time skiing with my son, so that was a good trade off.


----------



## Greg (Feb 28, 2011)

Nice skiing Gary. You looked very good from my vantage point. Any time you didn't get a gold was when you went wide on the second to last gate and got hung up in the slush.

Congrats to the Viberts. Having your kids able to ski from the summit opens up a whole new experience for you guys in terms of family day skiing. I gotta get the girls back out. It's been weeks for them. Just so much going on during the weekends.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 28, 2011)

Greg said:


> Nice skiing Gary. You looked very good from my vantage point. Any time you didn't get a gold was when you went wide on the second to last gate and got hung up in the slush.



i can see the draw of racing after only trying it a few times.  The lady at the top(pinky?) made fun of my fat skis but i think they helped in the beginning when the snow was still carvable. once the turns got scrapped off my times got longer, i couldn't set an edge and carve the turns so i just skidded thru them.

also talked to Curt for a bit, i think i'll have Megan do the 2 hour coaching sessions next season. She flat out refuses lessons but liked the idea of a coach helping her with racing. Curt said they work on basics for each student and she'd probably get a good overall skiing eduction, not just racing tips.  If we lived closer i'd consider putting her in the Saturday AM program.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 28, 2011)

severine said:


> I saw you skiing the Nastar course. Heard your times announced a few times, too.
> 
> B and I were at Sundown this afternoon with the kids. Both have now skied from the top to bottom--our daughter in her weekly program, and the little guy with the 2 of us. He's scary good. Last week was the first time he went up a lift at all--the one at Little Joe and later in the day to ski Big Bend. Today, he took lift 1 to the top and skied Tom's Treat>Papoose>Exhibition. Can do quick, small turns really well--and no fear, which scares me. I'm sure Brian'll have him in the Ex bumps next week. Apparently, our daughter dabbled in them today with her group. Guess I'll be the only non-bumper in the family.
> 
> Then I worked tonight covering a shift for someone. Got a bit crispy after dark, but there were good spots to be found. Deserted, so it was like having the mountain to myself.



Should get our kids together for a ski day. I think they are about the same age.


----------



## severine (Feb 28, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Should get our kids together for a ski day. I think they are about the same age.


Yup. And judging by your FB videos, similar abilities as well.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 1, 2011)

almost forgot. Ski Patrol (God bless them) were doing training in the bumps.  what is the point in making your way DOWN the bumps, wouldn't it be quicker and safer to practice going out to side?

1 time, they had cleared the bumps and were on the groomed section, there was a patroller in front, one in the sled (victim) and 1 guy behind holding a rope.  the rope guy fell, held onto the rope and was being pulled by the sled until they realized he had fallen.


----------



## thorski (Mar 1, 2011)

What would you say is the average fastest time it takes to get down Gunny? No Bumps or Gates just straight down.


----------



## severine (Mar 1, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> almost forgot. Ski Patrol (God bless them) were doing training in the bumps.  what is the point in making your way DOWN the bumps, wouldn't it be quicker and safer to practice going out to side?
> 
> 1 time, they had cleared the bumps and were on the groomed section, there was a patrolled in front, one in the sled (victim) and 1 guy behind holding a rope.  the rope guy fell, held onto the rope and was being pulled by the sled until they realized he had fallen.



Can they go out the side when the bumps are on Nor'Easter?

That's why they train. Gotta practice when they can.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 1, 2011)

thorski said:


> What would you say is the average fastest time it takes to get down Gunny? No Bumps or Gates just straight down.



50 seconds or so on this run but i wasn't bombing the hill -

(about 2:20 mark)


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 1, 2011)

severine said:


> Can they go out the side when the bumps are on Nor'Easter?
> 
> That's why they train. Gotta practice when they can.



training now for conditions that won't exist until next december seems odd.  shouldn't they be working on a diagonal exit strategy at this time of year? i'd think exiting sideways "feels" very different than going down.


----------



## severine (Mar 1, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> training now for conditions that won't exist until next december seems odd.  shouldn't they be working on a diagonal exit strategy at this time of year? i'd think exiting sideways "feels" very different than going down.


Why don't you ask them? 

Some of these people may be new to patrol, having just finished their first year of candidacy. It's like training for lift evacs in the summer. You do it when you can.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 1, 2011)

severine said:


> Why don't you ask them?



didn't think they'd appreciate being questioned in an obnoxious manner and afraid they'd pull my ticket.


----------



## jarrodski (Mar 3, 2011)

its not like they have whistles and write tickets man....


----------



## bvibert (Mar 3, 2011)

ishovelsnow said:


> its not like they have whistles and write tickets man....



You sure about that?


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 3, 2011)

ishovelsnow said:


> its not like they have whistles and write tickets man....



There was an old dude who yelled at me last year and now I'm intimidated by red jackets w crosses


----------

